# Is 22 cm height difference too much between a girl and a man?



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

I am 172 cm. My girlfriend is 150 cm. To be honest, I would like her to be taller because I always have to lower my height getting my head down. We've been in a relationship for 6 months and it is the only thing physically that I dont like about her. She does not wear shoes. In photos, I always get my head down lowering my height, otherwise we look not good with height difference.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm 6 foot 4, and my wife is 5 foot 5, and we've been married 37 years. My girlfriend before her was even shorter. I've never thought of height as being a barrier to a relationship. Sure, our pictures look a little strange, but I've learned to be seated when we take pictures. That's just my experience.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

atsizat said:


> I am 172 cm. My girlfriend is 150 cm. To be honest, I would like her to be taller because I always have to lower my height getting my head down. We've been in a relationship for 6 months and it is the only thing physically that I dont like about her. She does not wear shoes. In photos, I always get my head down lowering my height, otherwise we look not good with height difference.


The height thing is only a problem if it bothers you, and you're obviously bothered. Love transcends height.


----------



## Tikoo Tuba (Oct 15, 2018)

No more photos ! Get true compassionate oil paint portrait .


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Well, it's unlikely you will ever find someone that pleases you in all the details. I would make a global analysis and see if the other aspects outweigh the thing you don't like.

Anyway, from the biological point of view, humans are sexually dimorphic, where the male is, physically, usually bigger, heavier and stronger than the female. So, what you describe is pretty much the norm in our species. In some other species, it can actually be the other way around.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

I have you all beat. My daughter is 5ft 2in and my son-in-law is 6ft 7in.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I am about 33 cm taller than my wife. We've been married 44 years. Seems to work OK.


----------



## Zofia (Jan 24, 2019)

We like taller boys ask her to wear high-heeled shoes but small is cute no? I am her size and boys love it.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

It's too much. Break this relationship immediately!


----------

